# Общий раздел > Образование и развитие > Наука >  Загадочные захоронения в Тибете. Арийцы или викинги?

## Irina

*Китайские археологи совместно с американскими коллегами обнаружили захоронения, которым более четырех тысяч лет.* Однако интерес ученых связан не с древностью находки, а с рядом странных особенностей, объяснить которые пока не удается. Погребенные люди не имеют практически ничего общего ни с китайцами, ни с современными жителями Тибета. Проводится анализ ДНК.

Сами по себе древние погребения — не такая уж и редкость. Например, египетские пирамиды на полтысячи лет старше находки, сделанной в Тибете. Кроме того, были обнаружены и исследованы даже первые захоронения человека — сделанные на стоянках неандертальцев, которые вообще принадлежат к другой биологической ветви Homo sapiens, вымершей еще до последнего ледникового периода.

Недавно проведенному исследованию загадочных тибетских захоронений, раскопанных с 2003 по 2005 год, посвящен материал в New York Times. Они находятся на территории Синьцзян-Уйгурского автономного района. Это северная часть Тибета — наименее заселенный и самый суровый по природным условиям регион Китая.

Несмотря на наличие рек, большая часть земли здесь представляет собой пустыню с немногочисленными оазисами, недавно обнаруженными месторождениями нефти и захоронениями.

----------


## Sanych

100 пудов инопланетники. Они там в Тибете давно уже прижились

----------


## ПаранойА

мда.. многим нас радуют археологи

----------

